# Shipping TV to OZ



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys,

Pls advice how can i ship my tv (its a 40'' Samsung LED) to aus and what are the charges incurred.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Guys,
> 
> Pls advice how can i ship my tv (its a 40'' Samsung LED) to aus and what are the charges incurred.
> 
> ...


$5000 AUD, I'll do it for you.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it really worth shipping a 40" TV? I've seen 40" Samsung LEDs going for like $450-500.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Janneeyrre: Thanks for ur help buddy. I think i can manage that myself, given ur smartness... 


ozbound12: I am not sure is it worth shipping it. I am just looking for a way to do it and the price involved. if it is more than what the tv costs then its of no use..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Janneeyrre: Thanks for ur help buddy. I think i can manage that myself, given ur smartness...
> 
> 
> ozbound12: I am not sure is it worth shipping it. I am just looking for a way to do it and the price involved. if it is more than what the tv costs then its of no use..


Hi Rinkesh,

my Suggestion would be not to ship any electronics items. The shipping cost is also High if you go to mover and packers.. and with these goods even if there is a slight damage the stuff is waste... I had done research on various sites and it seems buying a new one there would be the best option.

Also I guess there will be an issue with the power chord, we may need a new adapter or power chord for all goods ( no exactly sure on this)..

Indian Post is one option where you can ship..
The charges are reasonable..
India Post | Postage Calculator

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Rinkesh,
> 
> my Suggestion would be not to ship any electronics items. The shipping cost is also High if you go to mover and packers.. and with these goods even if there is a slight damage the stuff is waste... I had done research on various sites and it seems buying a new one there would be the best option.
> 
> ...


Thanks RK.
well the thing is i am too much in love with my tv so its really difficult for me to sell it off... 
however i understand the chances of damage are pretty high..
really confused here..

btw where r u from, when r u moving and which place...

cheers,
r.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Thanks RK.
> well the thing is i am too much in love with my tv so its really difficult for me to sell it off...
> however i understand the chances of damage are pretty high..
> really confused here..
> ...


Hii,

Same is the case with me, however seeing the risk involved I have decided not to take it, and so I am leaving it with my relative.. I checked with few packers ( Agarwal, sahara) and the charges they quote are way to high to decided not worth to take such risk..
I am moving to Melbourne on April 17th...

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Same is the case with me, however seeing the risk involved I have decided not to take it, and so I am leaving it with my relative.. I checked with few packers ( Agarwal, sahara) and the charges they quote are way to high to decided not worth to take such risk..
> I am moving to Melbourne on April 17th...
> ...


wow thats great even i am moving to mel..where r u from..i am from delhi...what is your skill code..i am a software engineer....


R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> wow thats great even i am moving to mel..where r u from..i am from delhi...what is your skill code..i am a software engineer....
> 
> 
> R.


I am also a Software Engineer... I am currently in Coimbatore...

regards
RK


----------

